# 

## calypso_2010

! ,        ?          -  ,       .    -   , ?))

----------


## rcnrcn

crm   ,  ,       .
 7        xls,         -  ,       :Smilie: 
  -  |  1 |  2 | ... |  N.   ,    - -.   ,          .             -     .

----------


## calypso_2010

crm?  -  ?      - 6  .

----------


## rcnrcn

> crm?  -  ?      - 6  .


    ,         .     6 ,   ,     \.  , ,   ,   -    .

----------

> 6 ,   ,     \.


,        .

----------


## rcnrcn

- ,    .   mail.ru     -     ,        .

----------

.  .

----------


## SuperTatusya

:  ,      ,     :Big Grin:

----------

.    .     -  .    ""    ,      .   -  ,   . .     -  ,  ,  ,   .       ,   ...
  .
    -    .
   -    .
    2.2017  _.pdf

----------


## Fraxine

-    ,     ,       " "   (     ),     /  - - ,  -,  -. 
           .

----------

,            ,          ,   ,    ,  , .

----------


## )

,        " ",  Excel  ,   ,        .    ,        ,

----------

,   .       ,  ,   . -         .    ,               ,     ,      .            ,       ,  ,  ,        ,    -.    ,   ,      .   -  .    ,         "" ,        - , ,  .  ,    "".         ,        . 
, ,          .   ,       .   ,        ,    "", 60   62  (,     ,      ,     100000.  )      .
, ,   .
   , ,      ,          ,    .
      (((

----------


## GH2

> -    ,     ,       " "   (     ),     /  - - ,  -,  -. 
>            .


....-,   ,    : ""- , -!
  , ,      (     ):       ,       ... !

----------


## Storn

> (     )


  :Big Grin: 
https://www.nalog.gov.ru/rn03/news/a..._fts/11877701/

----------

